# SEIKO SII Personal Colorpoint - 3-Color Ink Sheet Rolls, Where can I purchase?



## MartinTS (Mar 7, 2007)

I have an old SEIKO SII Personal Colorpoint printer that I use to print transfers for mugs and mousepads. Unfortunately, the original supplier doesn't provide the 3-Color ink rolls any longer. Does anyone know of an after market supplier that offers this product? HELP.


----------



## janzie (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi did you ever get sorted with the 3-color ink sheet rolls 
i have the same type printer but can you tell me what software you use with it and is yours a scsi printer thanks any help to get this to print will be much appreciated thanks


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

Which printer do you have
I have the ch4104 with a few supplies
If either one of you wants it all, your welcome to come and get it.
We ran it out of corel 7 windows 95 but don't know if it would work on anything newer.

we are in Michigan


----------



## janzie (Aug 18, 2007)

the printer i have is stahls specialty color point ch-7204s with scsi card and cable and have 5 sub dye refills but no drivers or software so trying to find what i need to get it working


----------



## MartinTS (Mar 7, 2007)

Dave,
To date, no one has provide me with any leads for the ink rolls I need. In answer to your question, I have an old PC setup and running windows 98 Special Edition. The printer is connected via a SCSI cable interface. I have had very good success printing with CorelDraw 10.


----------



## janzie (Aug 18, 2007)

sorry i will find the invoice from were i got mine from it was 2008 when i found a supplier so got 5 off him so had enough but mine are 4 color 
when you add your printer did you just use the add printer setting as when i plug mine in i can not see it in add printer i did not get any drivers for the scsi card or printer any info you can give me will be great


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

imprintsusa.com
shows them on their site


----------



## MartinTS (Mar 7, 2007)

Janzie,

I will look in my old floppys and see if I can locate the PC drivers. If so, I will try and send them to you via an email attachment.


----------



## janzie (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks you so much you are a star it has been driving me mad


----------



## MartinTS (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the information. You have been a great help!


----------



## justgraphics (Nov 30, 2008)

We purchased the printers and supplies from Conde.com in Alabama.

We have 3 printers with supplies that I will sell for $200., pickup in Smyrna, GA

One of the printers is a refurbished and still in the original box that was shipped to us.
Regards,
Jerry Hewett


----------



## hotiron (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello, were you ever able to find the thermal wax 3 color ink rolls? I see that the sublimation ink rolls are available, but can't locate any thermal wax rolls for my Seiko CH-4104. It still prints the longest lasting image transfers of anything I have found but am now only able to use it for sublimation transfers. 
Thank you, Marsha


----------



## janzie (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi sorry will have a look for the old invoice tomorrow what software do you use and do you know what driver you use I still not got mine setup to print yet thanks


----------



## THERATTSWIFE (Aug 25, 2011)

Has anyone found out if and where the refills for the SEIKO SII SPECIALITY COLORPOINT can be gotten from? I have the option to buy this setup and mugs, puzzles and mouse pads to print on but I am not going to do so if I can not get the refills for it.


----------



## THERATTSWIFE (Aug 25, 2011)

IT IS THE CH-7204S MODEL ANY INFO WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I may be off on this but isn't buying this setup like buying an old VCR because a guy has a couple movies to go with it? 

There are Epson solutions that are really inexpensive and the substrates you mentioned also are really quite inexpensive. Sublimation is skill to be learned - having a one off puts you on an island which is the last thing you need if you are new to the process.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

hotiron said:


> Hello, were you ever able to find the thermal wax 3 color ink rolls? I see that the sublimation ink rolls are available, but can't locate any thermal wax rolls for my Seiko CH-4104. It still prints the longest lasting image transfers of anything I have found but am now only able to use it for sublimation transfers.
> Thank you, Marsha


"Back in the day" I had Fargo and Alps Wax Thermal/Sublimation printers.

Yes those made good shirts, but in 2011 pigment ink jet is just as wash durable if you use quality pigment inks and good transfer papers. I have pigment ink jet transfers on shirts that are over 5 years old and have been "brutalized" in the wash. Hot wash and hot dryer. Still look good and don't fade. 

My cost per print on the WF1100 using Cobra pigment inks is under 50 cents for a *11 x 17* full page graphic. And that prints in 2 minutes.

There is also the issue of the 3 or 4 color thermal wax ribbon cart printing costs being the same, no matter if you put a single dot on the paper or a full page graphic.

Before you consider buying a ribbon for a printer made in the 90's, that is likely near the printer cost of a brand new WF1100, you should do a price comparison assuming you can actually find a wax thermal ribbon. 

And if you find one what happens when that ribbon cart runs out? Will you be able to get another?

Having used both technologies no way I could go back to wax thermal, even though I really loved those once upon a time.


----------



## Theinkjetdoctor (Apr 5, 2008)

I Have some i would sell. $95 per roll. my number is 1-877-465-5382 Ask for Paul


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Theinkjetdoctor said:


> I Have some i would sell. $95 per roll. my number is 1-877-465-5382 Ask for Paul


You may be waiting a long time...this post is from 2010. I have to ask...are the rolls still good? They did have shelf life.


----------



## Theinkjetdoctor (Apr 5, 2008)

Well im still using them myself and they seem fine. Just printed a transfer today. I bought a bunch of them whenn they were being discontinued. But theyre fine. like i said im still using them. best transfers ever they last and dont run being thermal wax. so if anybody still wants some i can help. I have more than i will use


----------



## janzie (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi what software do you use I have the printer and the rools but no software or drivers for the printer thanks


----------



## Theinkjetdoctor (Apr 5, 2008)

Im on a mac system 9.2.2 and use laserwriter 8.3 and the ppd for the color point


----------



## janzie (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi thanks I have a mac what cable conects your printer to your mac thanks as my printer is scsi any advice whould be great thanks


----------



## Theinkjetdoctor (Apr 5, 2008)

Im Using an asante talk ethernet to appletalk adapter


----------



## Theinkjetdoctor (Apr 5, 2008)

im going to the apple adb port on the seiko i also have the adb to phone line at each end but you can use an old adb cord from the asantetalk adapter


----------



## janzie (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you I will look into this and get this adapter and cable thank you for Your help


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't know if this is of any interest to anyone but I have the CH4104 printer with some ribbons.
Have not used in a long time but its free to anyone that wants to come and get it.
I have a couple other lasers if someone wants to mess with them.
all free they are in my way
Located in SW Michigan


----------



## javelinman74 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yup, me too Rodney!
I finally gave up on getting mine to work, and have started advertising it along with knowing "someone" in MI too that also has a set up. Maybe someone will want both of ours. I'm trying to get a little out of it as I still owe for that "deal". Also found I have 5 packs of paper and looks like 2 rolls plus one in the printer. But it is in the garage now awaiting a home or something.
Would have been nice to at least get it set up and use up the media, and yours, then just junk the rest. But never could get the right answers or parts needed to make it work.
Good Luck to both of us.
Richard


----------



## rmay635703 (Jun 26, 2008)

I now have an antique circa 1990 Seiko CH4104 in my collection with lots of supplies. They are all thermal wax. (downgrading from a shinko 545)

I am looking for plain wax thermal paper and if I can find one the memory expansion card, the system I am using has to wait for the blasted printer to finish because the printer has no buffer memory. I end up using an antique external printer buffer but that introduces other issues. Obviously I am not looking to spend much on a 23 year old printer, hopefully a little over shipping. The plain paper wasn't expensive to begin with, so I hope it still isn't 

I also am interested if anyone has a bunch of the dye sub ribbon and paper, I have some old dye sub mugs I would love to use up but sadly have nothing to use with them. I am curious about the dye sub aspects of this printer since I have no idea what paper is needed.

Thanx
Ryan


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If you do find some dye sub ribbons and paper for this printer, hopefully the person will only charge you for shipping. The ribbons only had a 1 year life span so any that you find may not work. If the do, the black will look a dark green, just the nature of the sub at that time. The paper was just a plain highly polished paper. Sheet size depended on the tabs on the cartridge; if they didn’t match the paper would not feed correctly. Gees, I don’t know why I remember so much about this print this morning…must be having a flash back. LOL.


----------



## greenmonkey (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow...didn't know folks were still trying to use those old things. I had a Seiko ColorPoint 7204 as well. It's been long gone. I ran it on Win95/98/2000 using Corel 5,6 and 7. Made lots of great looking products with it. I used the three and four color ribbons.

I still have some sample products that were printed on that printer and pressed on a Hix pneumatic clam-shell press from back in 1997. They still look as good today as they did when they were pressed. 

A~


----------

